# Well Shoot



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

So I got a Fire today for Christmas. Downloaded a Go Launcher .apk and tried to install it. It force closed and now my device freezes every time I try to use it. I'm guessing the apk is the culprit.

Is there any way I can delete the .apk through the computer or restore the fire to factory settings? I can't do much else with the fire other than booting it up and unlocking it before it freezes.

I was going to root it, but I don't know if that's even going to be possible now if I can't get into the device. Help??


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, eventually it let me in for long enough to remove go launcher. Sheesh.


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

I asume you got go launcher from a third party source. Maybe that the problem. For what its worth I am rooted and running adw launcher ex with no problems. I tried the ics launcher from the market but it force closes. Honeycomb launcher works but is rather buggy. Try rooting grabbing go launcher from the market but do not set it as the default launcher unfilled you know the official app from the market place. Good luck!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## NsDiNatale (Dec 26, 2011)

is there anyone who would be willing to help me step by step root my kindle fire? ive been at it all day and i got to the point with which im using burrito root and i got through the process on my kindle which it says "Final steps" "On your computer run the following commands " "adb kill-server" "adb root" and "adb shell" but when i try to do it in the command prompt i get an error. i also tried to root it with SuperOneClick but that becomes unresponsive everytime i hit the "Root" button. your help would be appreciated


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

NsDiNatale said:


> is there anyone who would be willing to help me step by step root my kindle fire? ive been at it all day and i got to the point with which im using burrito root and i got through the process on my kindle which it says "Final steps" "On your computer run the following commands " "adb kill-server" "adb root" and "adb shell" but when i try to do it in the command prompt* i get an error*. i also tried to root it with SuperOneClick but that becomes unresponsive everytime i hit the "Root" button. your help would be appreciated


First off, welcome to the forums, but you should post in a relevant thread. This thread has nothing to dow with actually rooting the device. Instead of hijacking another thread try posting in the root thread stickied at the top of the forum. Secondly, "I get an error" is not going to help you get any help. With out an error message, and knowing exactly what command triggers the error would help us be able to get a solution. Would you take you vehicle to a mechanic and say "fix my vehicle." Of course not, you would say can you fix my flat tire, my shocks, my steering, etc. Would you go to a DR and say "I am in pain" or would you say my arm,neck,back,etc hurts? Lastly, never use a tool that has not been recommended for a device! It is just plain dangerous imo and you could wind up with a useless bricked device. Maybe the you tube tutorial for installing Burrito Root would assist you in the mean time.


----------

